# Porsche 928 1982 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A Porsche 928 from 1982 with 90000 kms for complete work and gain some dignity.
The car had several panels badly repaired and painted...


























So the option was repair and repaint.

We replaced the nozzle of left and also some parts that were broken.


















Starting the paint correction


















Between wing and roof










5050










All corrected










Rear of the 928 fully covered with swirls , rids and light holos.




























































Rear lights


















Sideways



















































Frisos das portas


































Fender


















Corrected parts


















New wash for removing polishing oils and dust










As all Estado de Concurso we dismantle all we can and that is needed.


























Seats without colour and medium used.










The left seat repaired and the right one to be done.










5050 of cleaning of the door










Interior ready to receive the seats










Detailed tools


















Interior finished


















Wheel arches and rimms


































Huge difference on the tail lights covers.










Engine


















Zaino Z2 Pro with a layer of Crystal Rock and the show off...


































Outside the Studio the results impressed me




















































































At the Sun











































































Regards

Rui


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Great work Rui, lots of attention to detail and the finish on the paint is superb.
Simon


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thats superb! esp on the interior and trim. never seen a 928 look half that good!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Amazing work! You've made a 30 year old car look a lot better than most new cars you see out there!


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

Top Work Rui!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

its always good to see a job well done :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top work as always Rui :thumb:

That car looks brand new again after your magic touch  !

Mario *


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Rui, what can I say always great workmanship and superb results, always a pleasure to read your write ups.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as always Rui


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very professional job as always Rui! 
You guys always seem to go that bit extra!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work Rui, 928 looks stunning in the outside pics. Nice attention to detail on the interior.:thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great car,great detail....maybe only one thing...Wheels need some polish(gloss compacts)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wax Attack said:


> Great work Rui, lots of attention to detail and the finish on the paint is superb.
> Simon





indydulay said:


> Cracking job!





ST500 Dave said:


> thats superb! esp on the interior and trim. never seen a 928 look half that good!





transtek said:


> Amazing work! You've made a 30 year old car look a lot better than most new cars you see out there!





ProDetail said:


> Top Work Rui!!





capri kid said:


> its always good to see a job well done :thumb:





Eurogloss said:


> *Top work as always Rui :thumb:
> 
> That car looks brand new again after your magic touch  !
> 
> Mario *





Mad Ad said:


> Rui, what can I say always great workmanship and superb results, always a pleasure to read your write ups.





Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work as always Rui





type[r]+ said:


> Very professional job as always Rui!
> You guys always seem to go that bit extra!





Deanvtec said:


> Great work Rui, 928 looks stunning in the outside pics. Nice attention to detail on the interior.:thumb:





southwest10 said:


> Great car,great detail....maybe only one thing...Wheels need some polish(gloss compacts)


Thanks Guys


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

southwest10 said:


> Great car,great detail....maybe only one thing...Wheels need some polish(gloss compacts)


The wheel were machined polished but they need is a good refurbishe job to be great.
Here in Portugal i don´t now no one that can handle these kind of rimms , with 
the colour and finish.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job.:thumb:
30 Year old Classic, absolutely beautiful


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

toomanycitroens said:


> Brilliant job.:thumb:
> 30 Year old Classic, absolutely beautiful


Its a very nice car and thanks :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Depth of shine:argie:

Another stunning detail Rui, keep them coming please


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Depth of shine:argie:
> 
> Another stunning detail Rui, keep them coming please


Thanks simon and i will


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very thorough job! A manual 928.. lovely!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ti22 said:


> Very thorough job! A manual 928.. lovely!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

very good job for sure.

grande trabalho rui 

um abraço em português


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

razorak said:


> very good job for sure.
> 
> grande trabalho rui
> 
> um abraço em português


Obrigado


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent work once again


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ebbe J said:


> Excellent work once again





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work as always mate.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent work on such a lovely old Porsche. 

You've convinced me now to buy myself some Z2 for my next detail. How did you apply it - hand or machine?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> Excellent work on such a lovely old Porsche.
> 
> You've convinced me now to buy myself some Z2 for my next detail. How did you apply it - hand or machine?


Zaino Z2 Pro is awesome sealant and great base for a wax , great durability and looks.

I always apply by hand :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Foam pad or MF? Sorry for the questions, I only ever use wax by hand on a foam pad. 
Did you put wax over this car or is that purely Z2?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> Foam pad or MF? Sorry for the questions, I only ever use wax by hand on a foam pad.
> Did you put wax over this car or is that purely Z2?


Foam pad and after 12 hours or 24 i use the wax . :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I just googled "Crystal Rock"










£795!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> I just googled "Crystal Rock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes 
Buy Swissvax Concorso and it would be great also :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Superb work


Thanks


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Rui, the car looks brand new!:thumb:

Great flake-pop in the finished shots.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic restored to it's best great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Top job on a fantastic car,
The bonnet reflection shots are awesome.
Excellent work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Rui, the car looks brand new!:thumb:
> 
> Great flake-pop in the finished shots.





Derekh929 said:


> Classic restored to it's best great work, thanks for sharing





Old-scool- m3 said:


> Top job on a fantastic car,
> The bonnet reflection shots are awesome.
> Excellent work.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And you did it again!!!!! :doublesho

Fantastic work Rui!!!!! :thumb:

Congrats Zaini Man 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And you did it again!!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Fantastic work Rui!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Obrigado Nanolex Man :lol:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Whoa, one of my all time favorite cars and now looking so much sharper! Great job Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Whoa, one of my all time favorite cars and now looking so much sharper! Great job Rui!


Obrigado Tiago :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic job..


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks fantastic, I owned an early S4 one in that colour a few years ago if you want a car that will do 200k miles, still be sharp and do 170mph then get one.

Still extremely cheap for the performance.

Parts are reasonable as well.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mark Chandler said:


> That looks fantastic, I owned an early S4 one in that colour a few years ago if you want a car that will do 200k miles, still be sharp and do 170mph then get one.
> 
> Still extremely cheap for the performance.
> 
> Parts are reasonable as well.


Yes its a very nice car and afforadable to have and mantain.
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Every last detail taken care of Rui, just the way it should be. Superb:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Every last detail taken care of Rui, just the way it should be. Superb:thumb:


Thank you Nick :thumb:


----------

